# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Cмертельные дозы.....

## Irina

Cмертельные дозы.....

Сколько раз тебя должны укусить комары, чтобы ты умер?
Сколько съесть соли, чтобы ты умер?

Интересная статистика.

*1. АЛКОГОЛЬ*

Смертельная доза - 3 бутылки водки в одного
Смертельной концентрацией алкоголя в крови считается 5-6 промилле, то есть 400-450 мл выпитого чистого алкоголя. Это 1-1,25 л водки выпитые разом.

*2. ПОЛИВИТАМИНЫ*
смертельная доза -5000 таблеток в сутки
Витаминами тоже можно убиться. Есть даже такое понятие — гипервитаминоз. Например, последствия передозировки витамином А: головная боль, головокружение, тошнота, учащение пульса, потеря сознания и судороги. Витамином В1: дисфункция печени и почек. Витамином В12: учащение пульса, повышенная свертываемость крови. Витамином D2: слабость, жажда, рвота, лихорадка, повышение артериального давления, затруднение дыхания, замедление пульса. Витамином Е: нарушение метаболизма, тромбофлебит, некротический колит, почечная недостаточность, кровоизлияние в сетчатую оболочку глаза, геморрагический инсульт.
Для верности надо брать, конечно, поливитаминные комплексы. Чтобы получить смертельную дозу, например, витаминов А и D, придется принять до 5000 таблеток. Причем за короткий промежуток времени, чтобы организм не успел вывести их с мочой. Сумеешь обогнать почки — и тебе конец.

*3. СОЛНЦЕ*
смертельная доза - 8 часов на жаре
Человеку требуется от 2 до 8 часов, чтобы получить серьезный тепловой удар. Сначала слабость, головная боль, головокружение, шум в ушах, потом — повышение температуры до 40-42оС, тошнота, учащение пульса и дыхания, бред, снижение артериального давления, потеря сознания… Главное, когда почувствуешь себя неважно, не уходи в прохладу и тень — и тебе конец.

*4. НИКОТИН*
смертельная доза- 94 сигареты за раз

*5. СОЛЬ*
смертельная доза - 250 г в один присест
Из-за переизбытка соли в крови резко повысится артериальное давление (что и само по себе опасно), и сопровождаться это будет тяжелыми отеками (1 г хлорида натрия приводит к задержке в организме 100 мл жидкости). Скорее всего, случится отек мозга и легких — и в результате, как ты уже знаешь, тебе конец.

*6. КОФЕИН*
смертельная доза -150 эспрессо залпом
В хорошем эспрессо, который в родной Италии больше напоминает глоток адреналина, на стандартный “шот” (30 мл) приходится никак не меньше 100 мг кофеина. Закажи 150 чашечек (всего-то 4,5 л) — и тебе конец.

*7. ВОДА*
смертельная доза - 8-10 л за день
1,5-2 л воды, суточная норма здорового человека. Перебор в 3-4 раза может привести к так называемому отравлению водой, или водной интоксикации, — нарушению водно-солевого обмена в организме. Твои почки просто не успеют вывести из организма все выпитое, концентрация соли упадет, и вода начнет заполнять внутриклеточную среду. В результате — отек мозга, легких и… что там у тебя еще имеется?

*8. ЭЛЕКТРИЧЕСТВО*
смертельная доза - более 0,1 ампера

Бескомпромиссный вариант — электрический стул, который еще можно найти как минимум в шести американских штатах. Напряжение — от 1700 до 2400 вольт, сила тока — до 6 ампер (опасны для жизни — 0,1 ампера), два разряда длительностью от 20 секунд до минуты каждый. Если все идет по регламенту, приговоренный теряет сознание через 1/240 секунды и практически моментально умирает.

Бытовое электричество тоже опасно. Все эти сцены из фильмов, где невезучего персонажа убивают, подбрасывая ему в ванну включенный фен, — правда.Теоретически, взяв мокрой рукой длинный гвоздь и засунув его в обычную розетку с напряжением 220 вольт, ты получишь разряд тока силой до 0,1-0,2 ампера (а максимальная сила тока, при которой человек еще в состоянии самостоятельно оторвать руку от контакта, — 0,01 ампера). Через 1-3 секунды случится паралич дыхания, сбой работы сердца — и тебе конец.

*9. КОМАРЫ*
смертельная доза - 500 000 укусов

Самка комара, которая весит в среднем 2,6 мг, может высосать у тебя крови в два раза больше своего веса, то есть около 5 мг, или 0,005 мл. Кровь — это примерно 7% от общей массы тела, 5-5,5 л у среднестатистического мужика. Человек без вреда для себя может потерять до 15% крови, а вот единовременная потеря 2-2,5 л считается уже смертельной. Таким образом, если в течение недолгой прогулки по летнему лесу ты позволишь укусить себя полумиллиону комариных самок, то тебе точно конец.

----------

